# Godin Guitars



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Was on their website checking out the line of Godin guitars and Canadian made. Take a look at the Godin session guitar 2 single pickups with a humbucker in the demo nice set of strings.Although looking at a MIM Strat which I am a big fan of. I will be going to the shop to take a look at this nice looking good sounding little gem. When I try one out I will let you know. In the meantime if you happen to try one out before I do let us know. It's around $500.00 mark.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They're nice guitars--as are the Progression which has three single coils.
I like them better than the Fenders at the same price point and actually above.
If resale matters to you, the Fender may be a better choice-although even that could change in the future-but if you're looking for bang for your buck in playability and sound--they may be the right choice--they at least merit a test drive.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes Zontar the more i look at their site and read the more i like what i see,hear,and read. I will be definitely giving them a look see.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

HI fsone, I'm a fan of both Godin and Fender guitars. For price vs quality, Godin guitars are the way to go if you like how they feel to you. Zontar is right about their resale value depending on the model but that also apply to MIM Fender guitars vs a US or MIJ model. MIM Fender guitars don't compare with Godin, you have to go up to an American STD for the same built and quality. If you look for the Session, have also a look at the Session Custom(Tele Style). The Progression model zontar was mentioning is a Strat on steroid, very good guitar.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Qantor for the info I like to buy new so I like to go check it out get it in my hands. I have done my investigative work on this guitar. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm gassing for one of these...
http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/godin-montreal-premiere-trans-black-1048040.jpg


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I'm gassing for one of these...
> http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/godin-montreal-premiere-trans-black-1048040.jpg


Scotty: That is a beautiful guitar. You would have to shell out a lot more money than what they are asking for that to get anything better.

I like a little thicker body so this is my pick, even though I have a Kingpin II at the moment.

*UPTOWN GT*


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Have been looking at reviews , have watched demos on Godin guitars session series everyone likes them quality is better than Fender for the price some of them say referring to MIm Strat. many say quality is very good and playabilty is great . One guy traded in his MIM Strat for this guitar. I like what I see and what I hear from the demos I have watched. I was going to purchase a Fender Strat ,but I am leaning hard towards the Godin right at this moment.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Scotty: That is a beautiful guitar. You would have to shell out a lot more money than what they are asking for that to get anything better.
> 
> I like a little thicker body so this is my pick, even though I have a Kingpin II at the moment.
> 
> *UPTOWN GT*



Very nice too...I agree. Seems like tremendous value in them.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

There is lot's of info on Godin guitars and it is 99% unanimous in the quality of these guitars. I am seriously looking to buy one over a MIM Strat. The Godin session guitar is awesome from what I see I like the 2 single pickups with a humbucker. The style of the guitar looks similar to a strat, but when you look at the hardware impressive and also like the push pull button to split the humbucker pickup.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

They are quality(I have a few),but it is true about resale value.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Probably my favourite guitar maker. On the one hand their resale value is pitiful. On the other hand, if you don't mind buying used, you can find some substantial bargains. I only wish they'd stop trying to reinvent the Strat - it's already been done - and keep to their original body shapes. But I'm sure the company wouldn't do that if it wasn't a wise business decision. I just prefer an SDxt over a Passion or a Session - just because it's got more of Godin's own DNA in it. But all of them are fine guitars.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Myself I don't worry about resale of a guitar its like buying a car. When I buy something I look at the quality of the item and like the style. If it's what I like and it gives me good service that's what I look for. I like and see what I hear about the Godin session Strat style . If I purchase this guitar I will not be selling it in the short term if ever. I plan on keeping it. I am looking for the best bang for the buck in it's class and comparing to fender strat the Godin seems to have that plus more.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

The quality of the guitars is beyond criticism. You won't hear anyone saying anything bad about how they're built.

Although they have guitars that are strat-like or gibson-like, they always have their own twist on them, their own character. Usually they have their own kind of sound and voice - probably a result of making different wood and pickup choices than the equivalent strat or gibson product.

Some people might say that they can't get that exact strat tone or LP tone out of their Godin. Personally, I view that as a plus. 

I have a few Godins, and even though I might often play one of the bigger brand names, the Godins keep calling me back, and when I start playing one, I find it hard to put down.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

As soon as I save the rest of my pennies I will be buying a Godin session . I have definitely made up my mind and there won't be persuading me any different. Good also to hear the feedback from the forum.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

just wanted to say guy's I just picked up My Godin Session and she's awesome, the quality is great and playability is fantastic. Was doing some .jamming with my teacher this morning. He really liked the axe and said if he had the money he would seriously look at .purchasing this guitar. It definitely is my #1 player. Sorry I can't post any pictures on this .forum.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad you found your player. Enjoy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice guitar. I've had lots of Godins over the years, they're great bang for the buck. I currently use an LG, Progression, Freeway Bass, Seagull, and S&P, plus I keep a Norman around for visitors and loaning out.

You'll be happy with the Session, it's a good pro quality guitar with lots of great tones and superb playability.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I just received my Godin Session strat today and it is Awesome!! the quality and the playability of this guitar is fantastic. I don't want to put it down. I am so happy I purchased it over the MIM fender. It's a blast to play.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I see L&M has a model specific to them which is red. What colour did you get?


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes you are right. The one i have is the Blackburst with semi gloss finish with rosewood fret board.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Guy's for the congrats. I am thrilled with this axe. Nice thing also it was ordered from my music shop.When they ordered it they had none at the plant they said it would be 6-8 weeks got it in three. Plus they gave me 2014 price for a 2015 was just made a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bob Lawrason (Mar 5, 2017)

My Godin Progression and Godin Sumitt!!


----------

